# King Mo blasts Bellator CEO



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

> "You know what, at first I was trying to be cool," Lawal said. "I was listening to my music. But then -- I'm going to be real with you -- when someone asked [Rebney] ‘do you agree with the judges' and he said ‘yes'... man, the n-word in me was about to come out and just put some hands on him.
> 
> "I had to think about different things because I was like, this dude is just out there bulls--ting. ... After the fight (before the official decision), I looked over at him, he looked like he was distraught.
> 
> "And then after the judges gave the fight to Quinton, I looked at him and saw him kind of like do a fist-pump type of thing, clap his hands a little bit. I was like... this dude. That when I was like, gimme the microphone."


Article is here : http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/5/1...ys-he-wants-to-be-treated-with-respect-and-if


----------

